# Grizzly repair shop?



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a 2000 grizzly 600 and it needs some work just been sitting a year and I was gonna bring it to the local Yamaha shop but the wait was 8-10 weeks and I don't wanna wait that long is there any other options around the Pasadena area or shop/person y'all can recommend?!? Thanks guys


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

East Tex ATVs in Crosby do good work


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Try Southeast ATV - Chris Knippers 832-984-8523, he does good work.


----------

